

Slack Acquires Spaces - Tiktaalik
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/09/26/slack-buys-a-collaboration-tool-in-first-acquisition/

======
kolev
Great news for Spaces ([http://spaces.pm/](http://spaces.pm/)), but am I the
only one who prefers HipChat over Slack? Due to its feature set, Slack gets
way too noisy thus unproductive.

